# Need good and simple quotes on the nature of saving faith



## Pergamum (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello;

I am gathering good and simply put quotes on the nature of faith, particularly that faith is not a work but is our clinging to the work of Christ.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, saving face has to be done in order to feel good about our personal image... Joel Olsteam.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 27, 2009)

I need quotes about saving face too, but let's stick to saving faith for now.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Nothing in my hands I bring, simply to the cross I cling?


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 27, 2009)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> (emphasis added)
> 
> CHAPTER XIV.
> ...



I thought you might also appreciate the doctrine that saving faith is strengthened by the ordinary means of grace God has provided- Word, prayer and sacrament, so included that also. (That's why believers sometimes feel "dry" or "that God is far away," because they are not availing themselves of the ordinary means God has provided to strengthen their faith.)


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 27, 2009)

"Faith redeems our consciences, makes them upright, and preserves them, since by it we recognize the truth that justification does not depend on our works, although good works neither can nor ought to be absent... Still it is not on them that our justification is based, but on faith; and yet they ought not on that account to be despised or neglected." Martin Luther


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, now, do you have any analogies from nature or simple objects to illustrate the nature of saving faith. e.g., there is a chair analogy. Any others? How would you explain saving faith to litle children?


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> Well, saving face has to be done in order to feel good about our personal image... Joel Olsteam.



Did he really say this? On first reading I thought it was just a joke...


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 27, 2009)

A joke, Adam is a jokester (sipping too much wine up there in wine country...heart too joyful perhaps)....


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 27, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Well, saving face has to be done in order to feel good about our personal image... Joel Olsteam.
> ...



Joke. I'm not even sure who Joel Ol_*steam*_ is...


----------

